# Drive Belt for Table Saw



## novice wood guy (Jun 30, 2010)

As I have been upgrading my table saw set up, I have spent a good deal of time up close and personal with the saw. I notice the drive belt is getting to point of replacement before it breaks. A buddy of mine, who has less woodworking experience than I asked about the orange drive belts that seem to be notched, for lack of a better way of describing them.

So my question is: does anyone use one of these belts, what are the pros and cons of these, not sure what the cost difference would be, but I do notice the belt on now, looks like the original style, but prob not the original, makes the saw vibrate a bit at start up, until it seems to get warm, Maybe a nylon one that develops flat spots from the pulleys?

It is a Delt contractor's saw, and I am in Southern Cal, in the desert, not on the coast.

any feedback would be great.
BTW, just found this site, love it, lots of great info on everything an newbie needs to know before he buys the wrong thing.

Thanks,
mike


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Would a link belt work for you? A lot smoother and quieter. 

Vibration Free Link Belts


----------



## billfasttax (Feb 3, 2010)

I think you are describing link belt. It makes a huge difference in the quietness and vibration of your saw. I have replaced all the belts in my shop with it. I usually buy mine on Ebay but you can buy it at most any industrial supply house locally or any of the woodworking sites.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't have any experience with these, and I imagine I won't for awhile: it's specifically not recommended for my saw.

I don't know of any similar warnings for any Deltas, though. Heard good things about them.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a link belt on my bandsaw! Works GREAT!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Since this isn't a Tool Review, perhaps a mod could move it to Tools and Woodworking - Router Forums


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Done!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Deb (Dep)

I will 2nd that I have on the band saw,table saws,jointer, now I keep it on hand all the time, it's a life saver when you need to do a replacement job on the older cars/trucks that still use fan belts  now someones needs to come up with one for the snake belts 

========





CanuckGal said:


> I have a link belt on my bandsaw! Works GREAT!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Yep I am thinking of putting one on the TS as well. But the one that came with it hasn't given me any trouble so far - no vibration. So I'll wait a bit.


----------



## novice wood guy (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, tons of good info. I had never heard of the nickel test, when I did not understand the why of it, till some explain about the tools vibrating towards the balde as your mind says let it go and your hand wants to reach.

I went out night before last and did the nickel test, after two and a half minutes waiting for the nickel to move or fall, I quit watching the clock. I have added a lot of wieght to my Contractors saw via a mobile base with steel stringers (1 1/2X 1 1?2" X 3/16" tube steel) base cabinet, a couple of drawer set ups, dust bucket for my router, PC 7518 and Benchdog lift for the pc, as well as a fixed 11" extention to protect the moter from banging againisdt the wall, and a 35" folding extion table, doubling as my workbench.

I have had the saw about 3 1/2 yrs, never messed with the belt, and since I bought the saw used from a cabinet guy (home based business), not sure how old the belt actually is. On inspection, noticed it was starting to crack a bit, so I going to replace it with the link belt. If there is enough of a difference in vibration and noise, will probably reaplce all my belts one at a time (since the cost can add up quickly).

Thanks again for all the feedback. I have already referred a few guys here since there is so much info, feedback and participation.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> Yep I am thinking of putting one on the TS as well. But the one that came with it hasn't given me any trouble so far - no vibration. So I'll wait a bit.


hi Deb,

i think you have a 3660 like mine, if so you would have to change pullies to add a link belt to your saw. 

and if youre like me, mine runs smooth enough not to have to go through all the pain,lol.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

You are right Levon, I forgot about the that.


----------

